# core i7 in macbook, macbook pro?



## joe_burban (Nov 3, 2008)

When will we see Intel's Core i7 chip in the Apple laptops?


----------



## fryke (Nov 3, 2008)

No notebook chips available so far AFAIK. I've heard they're planned for spring 2009 at the earliest. Apple won't get them (much) before anyone else, anyway. With their move to nVidia's chipsets, intel also might not be too happy.


----------



## joe_burban (Nov 3, 2008)

Thx.  I'm somewhat disappointed by the recent update of macbook pro -- looking/waiting/watching for something more significant.


----------



## ora (Nov 3, 2008)

Not sure there was a lot of other stuff they could put in really. SSDs not yet down enough in price, new chips not available yet etc. What were you looking for?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 3, 2008)

joe_burban said:


> When will we see Intel's Core i7 chip in the Apple laptops?


Also, and not to be rude or anything, but only Apple knows the answers to these questions.  Anything else that anyone else says is pure speculation or just plain guessing.

Any question phrased, "When will Apple [_insert something here_]?" or "When will we see [_some computer component_] in Apple's [_insert Apple computer here_]?" can only be answered, "Only Apple knows."

Anyone else who claims to know anything definitive about anything Apple is lying.  Apple *never* lets the public know anything ahead of the actual product announcement.  While questions like that may make for good conversation and speculation, that's all they make for.

I also wholeheartedly believe that it's this idle conversation and wild speculation that ends up making people "disappointed" in all things Apple.  How in the freakin' world is _anything_ about the MacBook Pro disappointing?  It's the most bad-ass, fully-featured, smokin' hot, beautiful notebook in the world, without question.  Show me a laptop with something decidedly "more significant" than anything about the MacBook Pro and I'll eat my left shoe.


----------



## fryke (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, if you're looking for higher res screens in 15" notebooks, then Apple's not the way to go. But that's about it, I'd say. Oh and: The 17" was updated half-arsedly, I'd say. I'm not sure who they're trying to impress with the current 17" offering.


----------



## ora (Nov 3, 2008)

I wanted an infinite improbability powered battery myself! 

On a more serious note, I have the 2.33 ghz MacBook Pro from I guess close to two years ago and this is the first time anything new has been added that I have actually wanted, though its still not enough of an upgrade to splash out again yet.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 3, 2008)

ora said:


> ...though its still not enough of an upgrade to splash out again yet.


What, precisely, are you looking for then?  What upgrade would have made you say, "Yes!  Upgrade now!"?


----------



## ora (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't misunderstand, its a fab machine but given how infrequently I can afford to buy a flashy new mac and given how great my current one is performing, I'll wait for the next massive upgrade before I buy again, the next chip class etc.

I think I was incredibly lucky with how slowly this machine has gone out of date. My powerbook 12" was half the chip speed of the current models in no time after i bought it, whereas my current one is very close to the base spec MBP even now, and in CPU speed terms not that far from the top one. I just wish I had the architecture for 4gb of RAM not 3. All the other stuff is great, and if I didn't have an MBP already would surely get my buying one.


----------



## joe_burban (Nov 4, 2008)

Recent update, in my mind, was strong on cosmetics, weak on computing power -- but this is just a view from 30,000 feet opinion.  Yup, it was probably best possible what hardware tech is available.  I just wondered if anybody has any idea about what's next.  Thx to all who responded.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 4, 2008)

joe_burban said:


> Recent update, in my mind, was strong on cosmetics, weak on computing power -- but this is just a view from 30,000 feet opinion.  Yup, it was probably best possible what hardware tech is available.


Well, yeah, Apple has to use what's available.  Can't just invent a new, magical CPU that runs at 4GHz.

How is (Apple-unsupported) 8GB of RAM weak? How is 2.8GHz dual-core weak?  How is dual graphics cards weak?  How is SSD weak?

Those are top-of-the-line hardware upgrades.  What other laptop computer has those features?

Comparatively, across the lineup of the universe of laptops, those specs are mighty strong and I have difficulty seeing how anyone could describe those as "weak."


----------



## fryke (Nov 4, 2008)

The dual graphics card is weak, because it'd technically be possible to use both cards at once. Apple requires you to *LOG OUT* in order to switch between cards. I'd say that's weak enough. If the chipset can handle 8 GB of RAM, why can't the MBP or the MB? Weak as well. (I'm just trying to find negative points here, because you've asked for it. I actually love the new MacBook and MacBook Pro.)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 4, 2008)

Some say the log-out issue can be fixed either in software or firmware.  No biggie.  Plus, what other laptop computer has this feature implemented better?  Apple slaps two graphics cards in a notebook computer, completely decimating all competition, and people nit-pick and blow the situation completely out of proportion.  I know, it's to be expected.  (Not directed at you, fryke -- just answering the concerns of the teeming masses that think the MacBook/Pro is underwhelming.)

Both the MacBook and MacBook Pro can theoretically handle 8GB of RAM:
http://www.google.com/search?rls=en-us&q=macbook+8gb+ram&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
...although some people report instability with 8GB of RAM installed.  6GB seems to be the stable max at the moment.

So yeah... still not convinced of anything "weak" with the computers, but keep 'em coming if ya got 'em.

And hell, if the teeming masses think the MacBook Pro is "weak" in terms of upgrades over previous models, then I think it's safe to assume that those same masses think the current status of the portable market as a whole is "weak" and disappointing, right?  I mean, if the (arguably) best-of-the-best is so underwhelming, then the rest of the laptops available must be downright inexcusable, yes?


----------



## fryke (Nov 4, 2008)

It's probably a mix of things. Viewed more generally, I think the whole MacBook line is in a strange state of flux right now:

1.) White MacBook. Sole survivor of times past? It looks strange in the lineup.
2.) Alu MacBooks. Losing the FireWire port? Apple afraid it'd be *too* successful?
3.) 15" MacBook Pro looks like a winner.
4.) 17" MacBook Pro, like the white MacBook, looks *totally* out of place.
5.) The MacBook Air should've got the black frame around the screen to fit the "family".

I know this isn't saying each machine is weak, not at all. I actually think Apple's got a great lineup indeed. But the points I'm mentioning in this post *do* raise some concern, I think.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 4, 2008)

True... it does seem like a "transitional" lineup at the moment.  Keeping the white MacBook around (with faster processor than the low-end AluMacBook?  Weird!) was a good move, though, I think -- although a lower-spec'ed AluMacBook would have been better.

I hear the 17" MacBook Pro didn't get upgraded yet because of manufacturing issues with the LED-backlit screen (it's too big!) or something like that.  Maybe the aluminum uni-body was causing trouble.  I dunno.  Word is that there's a holdup in the manufacturing somewhere, and the 17" staying the same as last year's model wasn't intentional but a forced issue.

The MacBook Air doesn't have the black border around the screen?  Wow, I just noticed that.  You're right -- it should fit in, now that it seems Apple's going for that "unified design" look.


----------



## fryke (Nov 4, 2008)

I actually like the cleaner look of my MacBook Air, though. Its glossy LED screen also looks much better than all other MacBooks' screens right now. (I hope they didn't change that for the new version, I haven't seen one in action yet.) The glass over the already glossy screens of the MB and MBP... It _adds_ unnecessary gloss compared to the MacBook Air (and the 17" MBP).


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 4, 2008)

The MacBook Air and MacBook Pro have higher-quality screens.  The new MacBook's LED-backlit screen is much improved over the last revision MacBook's, although I chalk the majority of that up to the LED-backlighting.

I got the chance to use a MacBook the other day (a friend of mine traded up from a white MacBook), and the glare was unnoticeable (or really didn't bother me at all) under both fluorescent and incandescent light, although different people have different tastes.  My current MacBook's screen is slightly dimmer under fluorescent light, although it's not unbearable -- perfectly fine for the $999 I paid for it!

Given the chance, I'd trade my current MacBook in for a new one without hesitation, even if the newer one were slower with less RAM... that's how much improved I think it is over the last generation.


----------



## fryke (Nov 4, 2008)

That's true. The MB's screen has been *much* improved. I was only comparing to MB Air and MBP 17" LED here. I just wanted to mention it because I think the glass (looks and feels plasticky) over the screen doesn't actually help, although I'm sure the Air's screen actually _is_ miles ahead of the MB's.

From a retailer's perspective: The new alu MBs make for great sales currently. We have many people complain about the missing FW, but they still buy them. It's something most people can work around or are willing to give up for aluminium beauty and the weightloss (10%!).


----------

